# and some more from today :)



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

My one and only tree has been stripped lol


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous pupsters!! Very outgoing and cheeky


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very cute personalities they have! I wanna steal them.. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww your pupsters are so cute. Think you'd better tell me where you live and I can come and sort your little tree wrecker out personally for you :lol:


----------

